# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Adventure Playing Cards

## XploringMap

It's not actually a board, but rather the back of the box of playing cards, that i made a couple of years ago, and I finally decided to launch a kickstarter campaign.
This deck of many things is a collection of 54 different handmade sketches of: Epic Fantasy, Medieval, Pirate, Viking, Magic, Mythical & Ancient Greece. 
you can find this upcoming project here



(If out of topic, feel free to delete thread)

----------


## JeBaFe

Hi,

this cards looks great. I love them. You draw them all by yourself?

----------


## XploringMap

> Hi,
> 
> this cards looks great. I love them. You draw them all by yourself?


Hi JeBaFe
Yes I did, hand-drawn on paper with micron ink. Then made the playing cards.  I was inspired from any theme fantasy-medieval-game around I like to be all together in one deck.

----------


## Marcolino

nice art.

For what game is this map?

----------


## XploringMap

> nice art.
> 
> For what game is this map?


Thank you Marcolino
The map is the back of the box. Playing cards with random fantasy themed sketches.

----------

